# جدول زمني اكسل لمشروع فيلا



## هندسة بغداد (25 أغسطس 2009)

هذا جدول زمني بسيط لمشروع فيلا


----------



## هندسة بغداد (25 أغسطس 2009)

اذا عندكم شي يسرع بالتنفيذ في مشروع الفلل في الامارات ارجوا المشاركة في هذه الملفات وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng.Mohammed yusif (25 أغسطس 2009)

وين الملف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## هندسة بغداد (25 أغسطس 2009)

اتمنى ان نحاول نبحث موضوع جدول حساب الكميات بشكل تفصيلي ونخلي موضوع مثبت لان الصراحة هاي عقبة كل مهندس يحضر للامارات ولازم نحلها بهذا المنتدى القيم
شكرا على الرد والمشاركات


----------



## هندسة بغداد (25 أغسطس 2009)

اعتذر على الخطا في رفع الملفات لان قانون المنتدى لازم اكثر من 100 مشاركات حتى نستطيع نرفع ملفات؟؟ 
وطبعا مااعرف ليش هذا القانون؟؟ يعني لازم يمتلأ المنتدى شكرا وشكرا حتى يسجل مشاركة والمعلومة الصحيحة تضيع بين الشكرا وبين الصفحات الي مالها معنى غير بس شكرا وتوقيع؟؟
اتمنى من المشرف الرد ومحاولة العلاج الفعلي ومتابعة المنتدى الفعلي وليس الشكلي بالمشاركات الغير مهمة بالنسبة لهدف المنتدى
شكرا


----------



## عمر عبدالله السيد (17 سبتمبر 2009)

اين الملف يا مهندسنا مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## شابون شابون (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشا


----------



## halim82 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

فين يا زعيم الجدول؟


----------



## ahmedafatah (9 نوفمبر 2009)

يمكن رفع الملف فى المنتدى قبل عدد المشاركات المائة وسبق لي عمل ذلك في مشاركتين سابقتين


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجوا من السيد المشرف ان يراجع كلام الاخ الزميل وان كان هذا الكلام حقيقي ارجوا تعديل قانون المنتدي


----------



## احمد اليمن27 (6 مايو 2010)

جدول جيد مع تحياتنا


----------



## engabogabr (6 مايو 2010)

فين دة


----------



## ramzy1974 (6 مايو 2010)

مفيش ملفات يا مهندسين
؟؟؟؟
نتمنى من مهندسنا الغالي رفع الملف اذا امكن


----------



## eng_ali2008 (6 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررا


----------



## جامع الأحبة (6 مايو 2010)

مشككوووووور


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (6 مايو 2010)

بالفعل يجب تغيير قوانين المنتدى لأن المشاركة بفائدة وبمعلومة أفضل من مائة مشاركة بتشكرات وسلامات.........


----------



## MOAElShrief (6 مايو 2010)

طيب ارفعه على اي موقع رفع عادي


----------



## المهندس المصرى (7 مايو 2010)

عدلوا القانون يجماعة


----------



## arandes1 (7 مايو 2010)

اخی ممکن ترفعه على ای موقع لرفع الملفات
وبعدين ادرج الرابط هنا
تحياتي


----------



## koko2lolo (7 مايو 2010)

*اين الملف يا مهندسنا مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر​*


----------



## علي بابان (7 مايو 2010)

اخي حمل الملف على فور شير وضع لينك هنا


----------



## برهان الدين (11 مايو 2010)

اخى الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## م عبدالعظيم نور (11 مايو 2010)

:57::18:السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة
ا:81::15::3:


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (11 مايو 2010)

thnks


----------



## osamanouri (12 مايو 2010)

where is files


----------



## programer22 (23 مايو 2010)

thanks


----------



## coldflame (23 مايو 2010)

i didnt find any link for downloadin the file
please could you make it again and put the link
thanks in advance*


----------



## مصطفى عمود (23 مايو 2010)

نطلب تعديل القوانين


----------



## لؤي الماحي (23 مايو 2010)

مشكور نرجو مراجعة قانون المنتدي


----------



## hammam2003 (23 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيل الشكر


----------



## msoror (24 مايو 2010)

100100


----------



## honey33 (24 مايو 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## weswes207 (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا كثيرا علي الموضوع الراقي


----------



## silverfox (11 يوليو 2010)

يا جماعة وين الملف
ممكن تحملو على أي موقع مشاركة ملفات وخصوصا www.4shared.com

ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## يوسف الصلوي (11 يوليو 2010)

*أنظمة العزل الحديثة*

أرجوا من الأخوة في الملتقى أن يعطونا معلومات عن العوازل بشكل عام


----------



## باحا (11 يوليو 2010)

ممكن ترفع الملف على اى من الروابط دى http://www.4shared.com/ http://www.mediafire.com/


----------



## عادل علي بن علي (31 يوليو 2010)

متشكرين يا هندسه ....ما قصرتوا


----------



## محمد صبري أبوالنجا (31 يوليو 2010)

فين البرنامج الزمني


----------



## hemayusuf (13 أغسطس 2010)

هندسة بغداد قال:


> هذا جدول زمني بسيط لمشروع فيلا


:15:


----------



## عمررر (14 أغسطس 2010)

بعض الردود تؤكد جهالة البعض الموضوع مافيه أي جدول
والبعض كاتب جدول جيد ومشاركه جيده
لزيادة المشاركات فقط


----------



## abdrabeng (14 أغسطس 2010)

*بسم الله مشاء الله الملف بيترفع من تاريخ **25-08-2009
هانت فاضل سنتين كمان ويكتمل الرفع وبكد كدة تكون الاحتمالات كلاتي
واحتمال يكون الملف غير موجود 
او ملف تالف 
دا طبعا لو كان حظك حلو وعرفت تنزله

ممتاز ممتاز ممتاز

رمضان كريم*


----------



## مهند صاحب العوادي (14 أغسطس 2010)

اين الملف يا هندسة بغداد اخوك مهندس مهند -نجف


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (14 أغسطس 2010)

ياريت التعديل


----------



## عجب تميم (21 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك وامثالك


----------



## م/إبراهيم السمني (22 سبتمبر 2010)

وين الملف يا شباب


----------



## خلوف العراقي (22 سبتمبر 2010)

يرجى من الاخوة المشرفين اعادة النظر بالموضوع ...............


----------



## مهندس مدني طموح (23 سبتمبر 2010)

يا استاذ اين الجدول


----------



## م حسام (23 سبتمبر 2010)

باريت الاخ المشرف يفكر فى الكلام ده علشان فى ملفات كتير مفيده فى ناس كتير مش قادره ترفعها


----------



## hassanaki (27 سبتمبر 2010)

كيف يكون الموضوع مفتوح هك1ذا بدون موضوع اساسا


----------



## اياد اليوسف (27 سبتمبر 2010)

على العموم شكرا


----------



## CTB (29 سبتمبر 2010)

?????????????????????????????


----------



## Jamal (9 أكتوبر 2010)

اين الملف يا زعيم
اصبح هناك حاجة لعمل جدول زمني لرفع ملف الجدول


----------



## zozofath (9 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم ايديك يا باشا ريحتني من شغل كبير في مشروع التخرج


----------



## hassanaki (9 أكتوبر 2010)

اتسائل اين المشرفين من هذه المشاركات دون داعي ودون موضوع!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mohela (16 أكتوبر 2010)

شئ يزعل والله مشاركات بدون جدوى


----------



## mons (18 نوفمبر 2010)

فى حاجة غلط حاول مرة تانية ترفعه


----------



## محمد رجب الصفتى (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## محمد رجب الصفتى (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## hawkar1 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خير*


----------



## odwan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

إلي الأعضاء الكرام الرجاء عدم كتابة مشاركات من أجل رفع رصيدهم دون جدوي على سبيل المثال لا الحصر


> تسلم ايديك يا باشا ريحتني من شغل كبير في مشروع التخرج


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
أتمنى من الإدارة إغلاق الموضوع لعدم رفع الملف


----------



## mrdoud (23 نوفمبر 2010)

أرجو أن تدلوني كيف أحمل الملف ( بس من غير إبتزاز ) مشكورين


----------



## مهندس إن شاء الله (23 نوفمبر 2010)

اللي رافع ضغطي ...

الناس اللي مشاركة بجدول جيد ومدري شو كاتبين ..

وهو مافي شئ موجود لا جدول ولا حتى موضوع 


لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (23 نوفمبر 2010)

لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله 
الرجاء قفل الموضوع لانه بلا جدوي وبلا موضوع والاخوه المهندسين اللذين يرددون ملف رائع وخلافه يدلوننا عن مكان هذا الملف أو يقومون باعاده رفعه ان وجد لديهم كما يقولون


----------



## civileng_amira (13 يناير 2011)

eng_m7mdgmal قال:


> لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله
> الرجاء قفل الموضوع لانه بلا جدوي وبلا موضوع والاخوه المهندسين اللذين يرددون ملف رائع وخلافه يدلوننا عن مكان هذا الملف أو يقومون باعاده رفعه ان وجد لديهم كما يقولون


 

برجاء حذف الموضوع إن لم يكن الملف موجود 

و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engero (13 يناير 2011)

لو كان فعلا هذا القانون حقيقى فارجو التعديل لأن عندى شيتات اكسيل جامدة جامدة ومش عارف ارفعها ازاى لكم


----------



## engero (13 يناير 2011)

*لو كان فعلا هذا القانون حقيقى فارجو التعديل لأن عندى شيتات اكسيل جامدة جامدة ومش عارف ارفعها ازاى لكم*​


----------



## engero (13 يناير 2011)

برجاء حذف الموضوع إن لم يكن الملف موجود 

و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engero (13 يناير 2011)

برجاء حذف الموضوع إن لم يكن الملف موجود 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engero (13 يناير 2011)

برجاء حذف الموضوع إن لم يكن الملف موجود 



و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم الفهد (28 فبراير 2011)

كلنا بنفس المشكله 
مسامح يا هندسه


----------



## سمعه نجم (12 مارس 2011)

بببببببببببببب


----------



## AhmadEz (22 مارس 2011)

Where the file is located


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 مارس 2011)

الموضوع مغلق لعدم توفر اية ملفات به


----------

